# which googles for snowboarding



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

hey

was looking at Travis Rice Hubble also Oakley and Anon,what do you think guys

Thanks


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I only have experience with Smith I/O and I/Os and I/Ox. The I/Ox have not fogged on me once. 

I did tons of research before I bought, and have never needed to sway from Smith. 

Their CS is great. My wife and I have their Goggles, helmets, BT audio for helmets, sunglasses and whatever else I'm not remembering.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I have tried and own Oakleys, EGs, Von Zippers, and Smiths. Like everything else equipment wise, it's a personal thing. 

I do like the oversize goggles for their wide field of vision. For me, Von Zipper Fishbowls feels most comfortable. That's the goggle I use the most. I still have EG2s but I don't use them at all since I bought the VZs. Personally out of the all the oversize goggles EGs do look the steeziest though. 

Since I usually always have my goggles on , comfort is the most important factor for me.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Smith iox here, quick change lenses are super convienent. Fit perfect over glasses, fit over or under helmet(i use mine under), awsome field of view(hardly see any frame and super comfy. Tho i would say if you do wear glasses either invest in some good antifog for your glasses or get the iox turbofan.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

:laugh: I'd expect nothing less from you. We need help.....

Speaking of..... did you order your board yet?


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Beer googles


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> :laugh: I'd expect nothing less from you. We need help.....
> 
> Speaking of..... did you order your board yet?


No not yet  now that its getting warmer outside im going back and forth with my racecar and snowboarding, its never ending lol. Bought a few parts i needed for the car this week so next week is snowboard week :yahoo:, ill order the board and mc's at the same time....maybe even new boots if i have enough overtime money. We really might need help.....but for now ill just buy more stuff haha.

Edit: only one board was left in stock on backcountry/dogfunk.....so of course i had to buy it. Be here on wensday, ill have to make a trip up north to try it out.

My baldface pants and jacket came today though. :thumbsup: super excited about that.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

Another vote for Smith I/OX.


----------



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a pair of oakley splice that I like a lot, but it has less vision than EG2's and others. 

You can find some reasonably prices oakleys on amazon for <$50, some with iridium lenses, check em' out.


----------



## badup (Apr 18, 2013)

I love my I/OXs. Never had them fog on me and super easy to change lenses.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Oakley Crowbar and Airbrake for me. The Airbrake is a breeze to change on the lift but the Anon M-1 does beat it for ease. I still prefer the Oakley shape for my face


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Also have iox. They are sweet. Never fogged


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

aistis said:


> hey
> 
> was looking at Travis Rice Hubble also Oakley and Anon,what do you think guys
> 
> Thanks


1) Forget brand name, look for the one that fits you best. I'm not suggesting the cheapest but the best pair that fits your face. For example, I'm asian and many asian go for Oakley because they have the asian fit option. But I've got a big head and wear glasses; so Oakley doesn't work for me.

2) Also, because I wear glasses, for the longest time I wore RX sunglasses because the OTG options were limited. But this winter, I found a pair of goggles that fit my face and opted for the fan upgrade (another $50). Note, when it's a bluebird day; I have the fan on auto mode. If it's foggy or snowing the fan is always on and makes a whirring sound.

3) If you don't have a fit problem and can chose between several brands (note as far as I know: the following brands offer Spherical lenses).
A) Oakley lenses are extremely durable but have no fan option that I know of.
B) Electric, Smith and Scott all have fan options.
C) Anon has the new magnetic mount that lets you swap your lenses quickly and easily. Quicker than the Smith I/O; you can change lenses without taking your goggles off.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

My new favorite is the Giro Onset. Huge peripheral without looking like a giant goggle. I compared it to a friends Oakley Canopy, and it honestly had a larger peripheral which was shocking to me.

Changing lenses on the Onset isn't the easiest, but then again I dont change lenses on my goggles. I usually buy two goggles, an everyday/any condition goggle and a sunny day goggle. I figured this way its not only faster but not significantly more expensive than buying separate lenses, thats if you buy the goggles on sale .


----------



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks guys for all replies, i appreciate and let you know what i am going to buy


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I have super cheap Bolle's with amber lenses i got for under $35. They work just fine, but I think I'm going to get some new ones for next season, just for the purpose of checking different lenses out.


----------

